# Clausing 8540 over head support & brace & Draw bar



## scwhite (Mar 19, 2017)

I just bought a Clausing 8540  horizontal milling machine and I need to see if anyone has prints for
or can draw up some good  sketches for the draw bar, overhead support, and brace to the overhead support to the knee.  Or even some real good pictures with a ruler
would be of some good help


----------



## Rootpass (Mar 19, 2017)

This old Tony made a video of him making some of the parts you are asking about. Different machine but still.


----------



## scwhite (Mar 19, 2017)

Yea I seen that video it is a good one
I will do something very similar to that 
   I would like to make it out of Gray Iron 
If I can get some large enough


----------



## scwhite (Mar 19, 2017)

I am thinking 4140 on the draw bar 
Gray Iron on the Brace if I can find it


----------



## frankly2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Most steel suppliers can also supply cast iron of various sizes and alloys.

http://www.indiastudychannel.com/re...ypes-of-Iron-and-its-material-properties.aspx
*Grey cast iron and its properties:*

Grey cast iron can also be produced from pig iron.

Grey Cast Iron is an alloy of Carbon & silicon with iron.


Carbon percentage of Grey Cast Iron: 2.5 to 3.8 %


Grey cast iron is having Self damping, good antifriction properties and also having lowest melting point. This is the reason why grey cast iron is mostly used in machining bed to reduce and absorb the vibration due to self damping properties.


Applications of Grey Cast Iron : Machine tool structure, manhole covers , piston rings, rolling mill. Water pipes.


----------



## scwhite (Mar 28, 2017)

frankly2 said:


> Most steel suppliers can also supply cast iron of various sizes and alloys.
> 
> http://www.indiastudychannel.com/re...ypes-of-Iron-and-its-material-properties.aspx
> *Grey cast iron and its properties:*
> ...


I found a supplier to order my cast iron
Grade # 2
I bought my 4140 to make the draw bar out of and the draw bar nuts .
29-30 RC
I went to pick up my cast iron . And they had both
Pieces of my 4140 and a nice 2" thick x 9"
304 Stainless Steel laying there .
     Someone took it upon them selves  to change my order .  Or the just made a big mistake .
I had to order it agin


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

We need pictures YUPP , as others told me it never happened , lol 
Fun to find a good fixer upper . I'm waiting it seems forever , but if they operate on my back I'd be out for a few months.


----------



## scwhite (Mar 29, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> We need pictures YUPP , as others told me it never happened , lol
> Fun to find a good fixer upper . I'm waiting it seems forever , but if they operate on my back I'd be out for a few months.


I still can't figure out how to do pictures 
I am trying to post some but don't know how


----------



## scwhite (Mar 29, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> We need pictures YUPP , as others told me it never happened , lol
> Fun to find a good fixer upper . I'm waiting it seems forever , but if they operate on my back I'd be out for a few months.


Ok Silverbullet I think I got a few pictures loaded 












IMG_5708



__ scwhite
__ Mar 29, 2017



						My new Motor starter for the Clausing 
8540
					
















IMG_5745



__ scwhite
__ Mar 29, 2017
__ 1



						The Clausing 8540  horizontal mill


----------



## scwhite (Mar 29, 2017)

This is the Clausing 8540  horizontal mill that I am going to make the draw bar , and Overhead bracket , 
    And the Overhead brace .


----------



## scwhite (Mar 29, 2017)

If I could find a good factory used one I would just buy it . 
      But I have struck out every where I turned .
   So here Goes . The draw bar will be first .


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

No problem you did good , took me months to figure how to get them to send , still have trouble doing it. Looks like a nice machine , wish one would fall in my lap. Well not really but I'd take if too.
That 304 stainless would be nice but tuff on the machining side.


----------



## scwhite (Mar 29, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> No problem you did good , took me months to figure how to get them to send , still have trouble doing it. Looks like a nice machine , wish one would fall in my lap. Well not really but I'd take if too.
> That 304 stainless would be nice but tuff on the machining side.


I got started on my draw bar today 
Finished one piece of it the Maine 16" x 1/2 - 4140HT
That stuff is tuff 29 - 30 on RC scale 
I had to thread it with 1/2 HSS it worked it over .
    I am working on the nuts now . All of my taps are to dull to cut that 4140 . 
    I am going to buy some new ones tomorrow 
And finish both nuts one is a acorn nut.
     One just has two flats cut on it .


----------



## scwhite (Mar 29, 2017)

Here is my draw bar without the nuts


----------



## scwhite (Mar 29, 2017)

I picked up my gray iron billet today


----------

